# Electricwater heater



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone have tricks they do to when they won't drain cause of the build up of sediment? Ive unscrewed nipples at top and stuck a small hose down attached to a pump but that can be a pain in the ass. I know how to drain it using my tricks just wandering if anyone does anything different that may work better. Thanks!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Anyone have tricks they do to when they won't drain cause of the build up of sediment? Ive unscrewed nipples at top and stuck a small hose down attached to a pump but that can be a pain in the ass. I know how to drain it using my tricks just wandering if anyone does anything different that may work better. Thanks!!


Use a air compressor to drain the tank


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Short of kicking the drain off, the pex and pump trick is all I use.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I used an air compressor to a washer hose to blow through the drain once and then it drained.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I love when I get it going, shut the water off when it runs clean, go get the replacement, and come back only to find 3/4 full because it got plugged.


----------



## sburntx74 (Aug 13, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Anyone have tricks they do to when they won't drain cause of the build up of sediment? Ive unscrewed nipples at top and stuck a small hose down attached to a pump but that can be a pain in the ass. I know how to drain it using my tricks just wandering if anyone does anything different that may work better. Thanks!!


Seems generic: Usually let house pressure working boiler drain back an forth clear the outlet, put hose at absolute lowest point then gravity takes over. On the other 10% used zurn compact pump with washing maching connector and a screw driver. I have used compressed air to make the job quicker but depends on my rush.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

dclarke said:


> I used an air compressor to a washer hose to blow through the drain once and then it drained.


Good idea, keepem coming


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I attach my hose to the drain valve.. Open drain valve with house pressure still on and blow it out while working the drain valve open and closed until it flows freely.. When that doesn't work I remove the drain valve and screw in a 3/4" black nipple with a piece of 7/8" dw hose to floor drain.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I attach my hose to the drain valve.. Open drain valve with house pressure still on and blow it out while working the drain valve open and closed until it flows freely.. When that doesn't work I remove the drain valve and screw in a 3/4" black nipple with a piece of 7/8" dw hose to floor drain.


If that brittle plastic drain breaks.......its all over. Hopefully you will happen along the brass drains. As much as I hated the older round plastic ones with the reverse thread I loved them when there was a bunch of crap in the bottom. Open them up and shove a screwdriver in it.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I love when I get it going, shut the water off when it runs clean, go get the replacement, and come back only to find 3/4 full because it got plugged.


Isn't this the truth!

Did this once on a commercial heater on a suspended platfrom. Grocery store, wanted to minimize down time, so I went just before closing, put a hose on the drain, watched is for several minutes, going good. Came back the next morning ready to yank the thing out, and it was easily 2/3 full!:furious:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> If that brittle plastic drain breaks.......its all over. Hopefully you will happen along the brass drains. As much as I hated the older round plastic ones with the reverse thread I loved them when there was a bunch of crap in the bottom. Open them up and shove a screwdriver in it.


Of course water will be off if I need to put the nipple in.. If the plastic breaks I can get it fixed up in no time flat.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Of course water will be off if I need to put the nipple in.. If the plastic breaks I can get it fixed up in no time flat.


I know the water will be off but you still have a tank full of water.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I use united's trick. If it won't drain I have a nipple set up with a ball valve and hose adapter. I can ram my long screw driver up valve, then when she starts going I shut off and hook hose up...., 

Or say f:"k it and get a little wet.... At least it's fast.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Put 1/2 pex down the outlet side tape around it tur water back on to prim the pex. Remove tape to let air in. Open pop off and drain it from boiler drain with hose also.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I know the water will be off but you still have a tank full of water.


That's when I pack a rag in the hole with my screwdriver and chisel the rest of the plastic out with a flat head and channelocks.. Then screw in nipple or new drain valve. 

Quick and easy.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I sprinkle some magical lye crystals into the tank and watch the water run out like a track star :yes::laughing::jester:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

another way I used to do it when I was doing service is have a air hose quick coupling already on a 3/4 x 1/2 reducing coupling ,attach your water hose to the drain and then attach your air compressor to the cold side of the heater cap the hot side and let the air force the water out the drain. Quick and easy.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You ever use a nipple and 7/8 dw hose??? Sucker drains out in about 2 minutes.. Even full of sediment..


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I rarely use the drain anymore I stick a piece of pex down the hot side all the way to the bottom and take it to the tub and syphon it out


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You ever use a nipple and 7/8 dw hose??? Sucker drains out in about 2 minutes.. Even full of sediment..


No sir I haven't , I just don't like the chance of making a mess in someones house. I'm sure you have the procedure down pat.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I only use that method as a last resort... I usually just have a pile of rags on hand.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> That's when I pack a rag in the hole with my screwdriver and chisel the rest of the plastic out with a flat head and channelocks.. Then screw in nipple or new drain valve.
> 
> Quick and easy.


You are a braver man than I. Granted, you have a little time on your hand with it in a vacuum.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

If the threads shear off the drain body and are stuck in the bottom of the heater things would get ugly fast :blink:

I've pulled the drain cock and replaced it with a nipple before, but every time I've done it I held my breath until the drain cock broke free and turned easily :yes:

I like the compressed air or pump out through pex line better...less chance of mayhem :thumbsup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> You are a braver man than I. Granted, you have a little time on your hand with it in a vacuum.


I don't do it much anymore though.. Normally if a WH is old enough for that to be an issue it's time for a new heater.. 

For about 5 years I worked for a company that only did warranty work.. The warranty companies would only pay for a new tank if it was leaking.. I repaired many old water heaters... 


Today it's..."sir, it's time for a new water heater".


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> If the threads shear off the drain body and are stuck in the bottom of the heater things would get ugly fast :blink:
> 
> I've pulled the drain cock and replaced it with a nipple before, but every time I've done it I held my breath until the drain cock broke free and turned easily :yes:
> 
> I like the compressed air or pump out through pex line better...less chance of mayhem :thumbsup:




I've pretty much mastered it... I've even cleaned the remaining plastic with a 3/4" tap..


----------



## SmithTitos (Feb 7, 2013)

well air compressor is the best way that I can use you share your technique with us


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

SmithTitos said:


> well air compressor is the best way that I can use you share your technique with us


Maybe you can share some of your knowledge with us...seeing as you are a plumber, right?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

1" male adapter with a hose bibb on it. Take out lower element (if possible) and thread male adapter in there. Only doing service a quarter of the time of the 21 years I've been at my company I was able to do it every time I needed to.


----------

